# I can't decide



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a Tracker Panfish 16 and need a new trolling motor. My front deck is small so I am looking at a bow mount hand control variable speed. I fish inshore some, but mostly the river and occasionally a lake. I always drag a chain down river when casting for bass. Some of my friends who fish a lot of tournaments say to get a 24V so I can go upstream. A 55 thrust will not pull my boat upstream. Dabutcher has also convinced me to go with a 24V. I realize I will have to add 2 batteries which weigh about 100 pounds.

I have compared Minn Kota and Motorguide. The Riptide SE70 is the only choice from Minn Kota in 70 pounds of thrust with variable speed. It does not have a breakaway mount, but does have a composite shaft. The Motorguide Varimax offers 2 options, a FW75 and a SW70. They have a breakaway mount, but no composite shaft. Sportsman's Guide has 20% off right now for club members so I need to decide soon. Minn Kota or Motorguide?

I called Minn Kota to make sure what I was reading on their website was correct. The customer service lady told me that I could not use the Riptide in freshwater because it was made for saltwater. I have never heard of such. I know you shouldn't use a freshwater motor in saltwater, but a saltwater motor in freshwater should be OK, right? I just want to be sure before I place the order.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Nobody offered an opinion so I bought a Minn Kota Riptide SE 70 yesterday from Sportsman's Guide for $663.99.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

First I've seen of the post. Good choice on the riptide. 70# should pull you up stream. Riptide has anode's on them that freshwater motors dont.


----------

